# Membership Rebate



## Hammertoe (Jan 26, 2021)

We have had an email this morning from the club saying that we are going to be rebated some of our membership fees due to being in lockdown and not being able to play. We have been in lockdown in Northern Ireland since Xmas day and it has been extended to the start of March. What we get back will depend on the length of the lockdown.

I know this may sound strange but I am a little bit apprehensive about this, I can see why they are doing it and I know a lot of people have been complaining about paying fees whilst they can't play, but I really love our club, I work in the bar, it's a great course and they have a lot of work going on around the course (2 par 4's are being switched round and a par 4 is being lengthened to a par 5).

So really what I'm thinking is this money could be better spent on the course rather than keeping some people who constantly complain happy, as has been said many times these are unheralded times and I don't want the club putting themselves in real financial difficulty just to keep a few happy. 

Just wondering your thoughts and has anyone else's club done this?


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 26, 2021)

We are to receive a 10% discount on next year's fees but the income lost will be compensated for by the large number of new members who have joined in the past year.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

Still unsure as to whether we'll get anything.
Subs due before the end of March so we'll find out soon.
I won't bleat if we get nothing and if we do get something I would be quite happy to forgo the amount if it helps to keep the club going.
I appreciate that there will be some in the club that won't/can't take that stance


----------



## Crow (Jan 26, 2021)

We're getting vouchers that can be spent on food and drink.


----------



## IanM (Jan 26, 2021)

Our club reduced this calendar year's subs by a smidge under 10% to recognise lack of golf last year (and this!) but also reminded us that as a Member Owned Club, we are all stakeholders in our profit/loss.  

Wife is member at a Marriott owned course and they have suspended all payments while locked-down.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 26, 2021)

We've offered 12 months for 10 if you renew before April the 1st. Have already had a few members say they are willing to pay full whack which is great. Our biggest worry is due to be being on a county border when we were in the tier system over 120 members couldn't play , so fear they wont re-join until we know how we're going to come out of this lockdown and if we will be tiered again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2021)

It’s very hard to find the balance 

If you are a members club then they rely on the membership income to keep the course and club sustainable-it will be the very basic financial need required. Many clubs will still have green staff working on the course and some admin office staff so bills need to be paid 

We were offered three choices - 

No credit 
Credit onto the bar card
Credit in cash 

I’m of the belief that I want the club to still be there when we are allowed to be open so I’m happy to take no credit but I know some maybe struggling financially so won’t be able to pay fees at the moment 

I think we can only judge our own personal circumstances and how each club is run


----------



## JamesR (Jan 26, 2021)

We got £150
Split into £30 parts, which could be split between:
-reduced subs for 2021
-on our bar cards
-driving range tokens
-guest vouchers
-gift to the club

I took £90 off subs & £60 on the bar card. That way the club & I both benefit.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 26, 2021)

I just got a message from the club mgr a little while ago about a question I had about getting some money back from several weeks ago.....he is planning on a message to everybody soon that will update the info *I think*.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 26, 2021)

We had a similar thing at our club after Lockdown Mk.1 when we couldn't get onto the course.  The club came up with the following options:

Cash refund of the Clubhouse Subscription (bar card) and 50% of the Locker Fee paid this year;
Retain the Clubhouse Subscription on your Card for use when the Clubhouse reopens with any unspent amount at the end of the year carried forward to 2021. No refund of 50% of Locker Fee.
The amount of the Clubhouse Subscription is retained by the Club and transferred to a new Course Development Fund for a project to be identified by our Course Manager. No refund of 50% of Locker Fee.
Number 2 was the default option where you didn't have to contact the club.  If you wanted Option 1 or 3 you had to let the club know your choice.
I went for option 3.  I pay my membership a year in advance by direct debit, so it was already paid for, and I felt the money was better spent being used on the course.  The fact our new head greenkeeper is doing such great work helped me in my decision.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 26, 2021)

We got a refund of almost £20 ,if fees were paid by a certain date.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 26, 2021)

Everybody was offered credit for the first lockdown against the April 21 fees.

Many said they did not want it and the club has asked for others to consider taking the same approach.

I am considering it but also have to weigh up how many weeks a year I loose due to a buggy ban being in place. E.g. I think the last time I played a full round was the second week of December, but it may have been Boxing Day.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 26, 2021)

JamesR said:



			We got £150
Split into £30 parts, which could be split between:
-reduced subs for 2021
-on our bar cards
-driving range tokens
-guest vouchers
-gift to the club

I took £90 off subs & £60 on the bar card. That way the club & I both benefit.
		
Click to expand...

I like this option.  I know a lot of my playing group have said they would like to see any discount (nothing set in stone yet) put on their bar cards and I am thinking this is a good idea.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2021)

We have had £200 (I think, it might be 150), put on our bar card. No one asked for it, but it's a nice gesture. Hope the club can afford it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 26, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			We have had £200 (I think, it might be 150), put on our bar card. No one asked for it, but it's a nice gesture. Hope the club can afford it.
		
Click to expand...

It s a good move, get members used to going in the bar and spending again, a lot of people will have got used to going straight to the car after their game.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 26, 2021)

No refund for us, but most members are on Budget membership, where they pay £200 annually, then £6 a round at weekend, £4 a round midweek. So, the fact we are closed means they get their refund every time they cannot play a round.

Very difficult for club though. Although there was an influx of members last year, the club still relies on both those member green fees as well as non-member green fees, and it also requires income from the bar/restaurant (which is open to the public) which has pretty much either been closed during lockdown, or people reluctant to use it outside of lockdown. So, tough times.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 26, 2021)

I honestly can't recall if anything was offered-can't be bothered going through my emails-just went up today and full whack for my class of membership+bar card+ lockers+trolley shed.Attitude is that club still expenses/maintenance etc;plus greenkeepers etc so why not pay up?
Jimbo


----------



## OnTour (Jan 26, 2021)

Zip at my new place joined in NOV had 1 month's golf, subs for 2021 go up £10 as per mailer last week. luckily it's not super expensive per month so the initial 5 months only cost £350.

Money not the issue or the club


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jan 26, 2021)

Our subs went down last year (before COVID-19) and the last word from the club was that there would be no increase this year.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2021)

We have been offered 2 free individual & 1 group lesson already, and we have been told that there is a reasonable surplus; we have been offered that on the bar cards or to be put towards a course project, to be decided by a vote or EGM.

Personally I have more than had my money's worth over my membership so would vote for the course project, but I have a suspicion the alternative will win out.


----------



## Sats (Jan 26, 2021)

Subs not due until June. Seems good to me.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2021)

Nothing from mine.
Subs due by this Sunday.
Just hope my club survives should be fine it’s very well run.
Feel for the staff they are the life of the club..


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 27, 2021)

No refunds or discounts offered at our place for the closures. Only thing we have is 5% of subs credited to the bar card if we renew before the end of this month (subs are due 1st April), but they did this last year, so nowt to do with covid.

That said, the club will have lost a packet with the bar and restaurant being shut for months, so I'm not really bothered about getting any money back. I just want the club to survive and thrive, so I renewed earlier this week.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 27, 2021)

Nothing offered from my place for this lockdown, just an e mail to tell us what they have been doing to improve the place and that we couldn't have played anyway coz the place was either waterlogged or covered in snow.


----------



## richbeech (Jan 27, 2021)

Nothing offered by my current club at the moment; subs due 1st April. 

Not too fussed if I don't get anything back this time and if I am offered anything I'll probably tell the club to keep it as I don't think I'm going to be rejoining. I've only been there a year and although it is a nice course in great condition in the summer, it's not great in the winter as it's built on clay and it does't have any practice facilities which I really want. Undecided on where to join this year, probably going to leave it for a little while see how we come out of lockdown and what the tier system is going to be like before joining anywhere but there is a good chance I'll just go back to my old club.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 27, 2021)

Our subs are due now £160 for the year might not ask for a rebate 😂


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 27, 2021)

Not heard anything as yet, but will be at least mildly curious as to what is said - if only because, having joined mid year, the club will have been closed for more than it has been open during my membership by the time renewal comes up.  I'm not certain, but don't think I care - I'm in the lucky position of being able to afford it - but the subs are typical Home Counties/London level so it would be a decent gesture if there is some account made.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2021)

playing with one of my mates today who's on the committee, told me  a few members have written to the club telling them they would not be paying their fee's because the bar has been closed


----------



## Pjwgov (Jan 27, 2021)

All clubs will be slightly different. The trouble with a proprietary club is that in the whole they are looking for profit. They set out to offer you a service at a yearly rate, however this year many clubs have been unable too. In these cases it not unrealistic to expect a sizeable percentage of lost fees or time to be calculated in the renewals.


----------



## KenL (Jan 27, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			playing with one of my mates today who's on the committee, told me  a few members have written to the club telling them they would not be paying their fee's because the bar has been closed

Click to expand...

Hopefully you will have people on the waiting list to replace them!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2021)

KenL said:



			Hopefully you will have people on the waiting list to replace them!
		
Click to expand...

more than likley, it's a strange thing to make the point about as it not the club choosing to close its Gov telling them too!!!

not to mention its the first year i've been a member when the fee hasn't gone up


----------



## TheBigDraw (Jan 27, 2021)

My club have boldly gone the other way this year by asking for a £450 extra levy to fund improvements to all 18 holes on the course over the next 3 years
Can be paid in one lump sum now or £150 a year over the next 3 years.
6 holes will have been completed by March 2021.
From what I have seen a very high percentage of members have supported this as the course we will all have at the end of it will be fantastic.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 27, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			playing with one of my mates today who's on the committee, told me  a few members have written to the club telling them they would not be paying their fee's because the bar has been closed

Click to expand...

Some people treat golf as a day out, pint and food comes before the golf.

I go to the course to play golf and then off home.

Each to their own.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Some people treat golf as a day out, pint and food comes before the golf.

I go to the course to play golf and then off home.

Each to their own.
		
Click to expand...

Same here i have to drive to the club so never have a pint, used to have lunch sometimes then head to work on the way back.

what supprised me was one of them, I've never even seen him in the clubhouse after a game, and is one of those that spends his bar levy in Nov on a some wine because he hasn't used it


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 27, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Same here i have to drive to the club so never have a pint, used to have lunch sometimes then head to work on the way back.

what supprised me was one of them, I've never even seen him in the clubhouse after a game, and is one of those that spends his bar levy in Nov on a some wine because he hasn't used it
		
Click to expand...

Every club has clowns like that.

Those that are threatening to leave are trying it on for money off this year.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Every club has clowns like that.

Those that are threatening to leave are trying it on for money off this year.
		
Click to expand...

again, he's one of the richest guys at the club


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 27, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			again, he's one of the richest guys at the club

Click to expand...

Only get rich by being tight....


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 27, 2021)

Sats said:



			Subs not due until June. Seems good to me.
		
Click to expand...

So have they delayed the subs or is that the normal due date?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2021)

Not heard a word yet. Envelope must be imminent for the next payment due from 1/2. Those in power on the whatsapp etc have gone strangely quiet after dropping hints in the last few weeks


----------



## Sats (Jan 28, 2021)

Swingalot said:



			So have they delayed the subs or is that the normal due date?
		
Click to expand...

Delayed, subs are normally due 1st april.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 28, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			playing with one of my mates today who's on the committee, told me  a few members have written to the club telling them they would not be paying their fee's because the bar has been closed

Click to expand...

Some people just taking the mick.
Paid mine today £1225.
Just hope it’s still there when we emerge from all this.


----------



## hovis (Jan 28, 2021)

Still nothing offered at my club.  Not even an email.  On the plus side we held a lockdown raffle and a won a sim2 driver


----------



## banjofred (Jan 28, 2021)

Just had a bunch of people chime in on the money back/rebate issue on our groups Whatsapp. Several people were thinking as I do, I don't mind paying the full up front subs as long as everybody had to pay the full sub fee. I do not want to pay full price so that a lot of other people got to not pay for a couple of months. Waiting to see what is supposed to come out next week from the club. I would just as soon have the one months money back (£75 or so I think) since I don't know what the heck I'm doing when the renewal comes up at the end of March.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 29, 2021)

My old club is in a seriously sticky position.  50% of the membership is direct debit as was I, and during all lock downs collections of debits were cancelled, effectively no DD member is out of pocket.  However the other 50% who paid upfront have receive little communication other than “ it’s being discussed “

I don’t see how the club can give a 50% refund on the rest of the membership as I’m sure that will leave the pot very low, hopefully they get a progressive discount over 1-2 years.

One things for sure , moving forward most members will opt for the DD payment method as they are clearly protected under some sort of act.


----------



## IainP (Feb 4, 2021)

Joined at the end of May on direct debit.

The November closedown was just after the November DD was taken, no DD taken in December.
The January closedown was just after the January DD was taken, no DD taken in February.

Downside is the greenkeeping will be on absolute skeleton crew, so sensible expectations when we receive the green light.


----------



## brendy (Feb 9, 2021)

I left my old club last month and joined a new one ( Clandeboye, 2 course heathland set up), old club offered very little going forward and new club already looking to waive fees for Jan, Feb, March next year as well as a few events etc to thank the membership.


----------



## Zig (Feb 9, 2021)

Comms from our club has been really good: it's an old-fashioned members club without a millionaire bank-roller, so it's clearly a big concern for the club, as well as for members paying for a closed course the same as many others on this forum. Reality is though that no fees = no club.

We've had the offer of 2x free four balls running upto xmas to compensate for the lockdowns etc with one based on prompt payment of fees (we run Jan-Dec). Just received an email this week saying our fees will be for 14months rather than 12 this time around, with next renewals not till March 2022. I think they're doing a great job of balancing a very difficult situation.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2021)

Notice of subs for this coming year is normally with us by now (to be paid or arrangements in place by end Feb for membership year starting 1st April) but club has delayed making the 'ask' - giving as long as possible for the situation in respect of 'course re-opening' to become clear.  

We got pro rata compensation for time lost last year - lump sum or two years of reduced subs - but we have to be careful - as @Zig - members club without anyone to bankroll us other than the membership.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			My old club is in a seriously sticky position.  50% of the membership is direct debit as was I, and during all lock downs collections of debits were cancelled, effectively no DD member is out of pocket.  However the other 50% who paid upfront have receive little communication other than “ it’s being discussed “

I don’t see how the club can give a 50% refund on the rest of the membership as I’m sure that will leave the pot very low, hopefully they get a progressive discount over 1-2 years.

One things for sure , moving forward most members will opt for the DD payment method as they are clearly protected under some sort of act.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bit surprised as I thought that any such credit arrangement an individual enters entails signing up to a contract - and I am surprised that such a contract has a break clause that enables one party to stop paying if the facility being paid for isn't available for reasons outside of the control of the other party.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm a bit surprised as I thought that any such credit arrangement an individual enters entails signing up to a contract - and I am surprised that such a contract has a break clause that enables one party to stop paying if the facility being paid for isn't available for reasons outside of the control of the other party.
		
Click to expand...

It depends if the DD is direct to the club or to a finance house.
Several clubs around here allowed Direct Debits like that rather than get involved with places like Fairway Credit.
So if the DD is with the club, they can pause it at any time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It depends if the DD is direct to the club or to a finance house.
Several clubs around here allowed Direct Debits like that rather than get involved with places like Fairway Credit.
So if the DD is with the club, they can pause it at any time.
		
Click to expand...

We do our DDs with Fairway Credit.  A few years ago we thought about doing our own but the view was that we didn't want to get all tangled up with all that is required to be compliant with Financial Services regulations - and on reflection a good decision given the risk, if doing our own, of being pressured by membership into allowing DD payments to be halted as has happened as mentioned.  That way seems to lead towards bankruptcy...


----------



## KenL (Feb 9, 2021)

A club I used to be involved with started out doing DD (or standing order) direct with members. Over the winter quite a few people stopped paying!


----------



## D-S (Feb 9, 2021)

We stopped doing DD ourselves a few years back and moved to Fairway Credit as the rules on giving credit were tightened considerably and the licence fee went up. I believe you should do credit checks on all those using the scheme and the penalties for getting it wrong are severe. The mere fact that people stop paying for an agreed 12 month fee that is paid in instalments mean that something is wrong and this should be on their credit record. It is not a monthly membership, it is an annual fee paid in 12 instalments.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 9, 2021)

I paid full fees up front in mid-November [you get a 100 E discount] and haven't been back to play since  
I don't mind - I knew they needed the cashflow

Our club is a bit different to UK model - you also pay to play in comps 10 or 20 Euros which I guess keeps annual subs down to affordable levels compared to many Italian clubs 
That obviously has taken a hit in 2020 as well 

I know some members were complaining among themselves last September about not getting any freebies when everything was shut from end of Feb thru Mid-June 
Personally I think it just comes with the territory and I'd rather the staff were all retained as far as possible [Ultimately we are owned by the owner of Atalanta but i'm not sure if he bails the club out]
Its really the only thing I do here that isn't work or lass or zoo related so i probably am more tolerant

I actually may get out this weekend - weather and dog duties permitting
No comps allowed but you can do a General Play with 2 others and try to get a cut thru WHS which is now in play here


----------



## Coffey (Feb 10, 2021)

brendy said:



			I left my old club last month and joined a new one ( Clandeboye, 2 course heathland set up), old club offered very little going forward and new club already looking to waive fees for Jan, Feb, March next year as well as a few events etc to thank the membership.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome! I am sure you will love it here


----------



## Neilds (Feb 10, 2021)

Club are offering a credit equivalent to the number of weeks the course has been closed. Members can ‘gift’ this credit back to the club if they wish, in blocks of 25%. Unfortunately for me, this is only available for those who paid their fees in full by Apr 2020 and, as I only joined later in the year, I am therefore not eligible for a credit. This is despite me paying as much as any other member since joining and missing the same amount of golf. Bit peeved at the moment


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Club are offering a credit equivalent to the number of weeks the course has been closed. Members can ‘gift’ this credit back to the club if they wish, in blocks of 25%. Unfortunately for me, this is only available for those who paid their fees in full by Apr 2020 and, as I only joined later in the year, I am therefore not eligible for a credit. This is despite me paying as much as any other member since joining and missing the same amount of golf. Bit peeved at the moment
		
Click to expand...

I think that's completely unfair.
Any rebate should be Pro rata.
I'd argue it.
It seems we are not all in this together.


----------



## Neilds (Feb 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I think that's completely unfair.
Any rebate should be Pro rata.
I'd argue it.
It seems we are not all in this together.
		
Click to expand...

I have tried arguing but no good. Club are adamant that credit is only for the full year


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 10, 2021)

Neilds said:



			I have tried arguing but no good. Club are adamant that credit is only for the full year
		
Click to expand...

Why lockdown wasn’t a full year.
Bit unfair from the club imo.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2021)

brendy said:



			I left my old club last month and joined a new one ( Clandeboye, 2 course heathland set up), old club offered very little going forward and new club already looking to waive fees for Jan, Feb, March next year as well as a few events etc to thank the membership.
		
Click to expand...

Looks very nice, good luck with it.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2021)

We've been told that there will be no rebate as the club wants to carry out an expensive upgrade the drainage. Given we've lost a lot of golf this year and last year to rain, I'm not too miffed, except that a fair few members didnt rejoin when the first lockdown came and only rejoined mid summer thus having the advantage of not paying for that lockdown period.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 10, 2021)

No rebate at our club but the analysis I’ve seen (which holds true for me) is that everybody played much more golf last year than the previous years even with the lockdowns - so everybody got plenty of golf.  The club are also investing a lot into the course through lockdown, am happy they keep my money as long as I get back to a v nice looking course


----------



## Hammertoe (Feb 10, 2021)

brendy said:



			I left my old club last month and joined a new one ( Clandeboye, 2 course heathland set up), old club offered very little going forward and new club already looking to waive fees for Jan, Feb, March next year as well as a few events etc to thank the membership.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you move from to go to Clandeboye Brendy? They have a great set up there with the 2 courses and the range. I'm a member of Kirkistown and we lost quite a few members to Clandeboye a few years ago, I did hear it was very busy though as the members of Mahee island had all joined too? Hope you enjoy it and maybe we can meet for a game sometime?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 11, 2021)

I am 100% on the side of not getting any form of rebate for the lockdown. 

The clubs have to survive. If losing a couple of months of golf (when the weather has been so bad you wouldn’t have played anyway) to allow that to happen is well worth it. 

Most of you will play more than enough to justify it in your minds I’ve the spring and summer


----------



## dai3015 (Feb 11, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			No refund for us, but most members are on Budget membership, where they pay £200 annually, then £6 a round at weekend, £4 a round midweek. So, the fact we are closed means they get their refund every time they cannot play a round.

Very difficult for club though. Although there was an influx of members last year, the club still relies on both those member green fees as well as non-member green fees, and it also requires income from the bar/restaurant (which is open to the public) which has pretty much either been closed during lockdown, or people reluctant to use it outside of lockdown. So, tough times.
		
Click to expand...

I really like that model - for someone who finds it difficult to play as much as I used to (work & more importantly, family) that approach sounds like a really useful way forward. Club gets a guaranteed amount and I then pay more depending on how much I play. I like it. Appreciate, it might suit everyone or every club


----------



## mister v (Feb 11, 2021)

we had an email telling us that there was a £30 increase for new members but Current full members, who rejoined on 1 April 2020:
No increase in subscription for the 2021/22 year
 £15 credit to member bar card
1 member’s guest voucher
1  drinks flask 
Im happy to pay my membership if it keeps the club going, the situation is what it is and i'd like a course to come back to when were through to the other side.........grass grows whether we play or not!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 11, 2021)

dai3015 said:



			I really like that model - for someone who finds it difficult to play as much as I used to (work & more importantly, family) that approach sounds like a really useful way forward. Club gets a guaranteed amount and I then pay more depending on how much I play. I like it. Appreciate, it might suit everyone or every club
		
Click to expand...

My mate has a good deal for him anyway.
After 4pm weekdays and anytime weekends, pays 2/3rds full fees.
He works 9/5 so it suits him.
But club have told him they are not doing this deal anymore.
He’s thinking of not joining now and just being a nomad.
Seems a strange decision.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 11, 2021)

There's a couple of clubs who offered a twilight membership round here. think it was play after 4 week days and after 2 weekends.

Makes sense to me as the clubs tend to quieter this time and it attracts member who are happy to play these time and gets customers into the bar in the evenings.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Surely everyone who works 9-5 Mon to Friday can only play after 5pm weekdays and any time at the weekend...
To charge 2/3 the fees for that is crazy, no wonder they're stopping it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that’s exactly what I said.
But why offer it in the first place.
There must have been a logic to it.
Maybe limited numbers like 5 day membership.


----------



## banjofred (Feb 11, 2021)

I've been a bit irritated with what has ended up happening at our club. After the first lockdown they said we could have a months subs back or just roll it over onto the next year( the option I was going to take). Well...that has changed. I've recently tried to get that months money back and now can't....I can understand a bit, 2 more lockdowns aren't what they were planning on. My complaint is that I don't mind paying for the full year early like I did, but there are a LOT of people.... who because of the freaky timing of the first lockdown (a week before the subs were due)....did not pay at all for those first two months until things opened back up. If they would also have had to pay full subs, fair enough.....all in it together at that point. Basically, I donated £160? to the club that a lot of people didn't have to. Now they have bumped the prices for next year up by 5.5% (fair enough, they might need the money and *everybody* will have to do it) and are giving credits at the club, something like £195 for 7 day, £185 for 6 day etc etc. They are trying real hard to talk people out of taking those credits. Why offer them if they don't really want you to take them? Quite a few people have evidently told the club they can just keep their credit money.....I'm planning on taking mine since I already donated (unwillingly) for this year. I might be blowing things up worse than they really are, but there isn't much info coming out informing us of what is going on. 

It's not about having to pay the full subs....it's about only *some people* having to pay the whole yearly subs.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 11, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I've been a bit irritated with what has ended up happening at our club. After the first lockdown they said we could have a months subs back or just roll it over onto the next year( the option I was going to take). Well...that has changed. I've recently tried to get that months money back and now can't....I can understand a bit, 2 more lockdowns aren't what they were planning on. My complaint is that I don't mind paying for the full year early like I did, but there are a LOT of people.... who because of the freaky timing of the first lockdown (a week before the subs were due)....did not pay at all for those first two months until things opened back up. If they would also have had to pay full subs, fair enough.....all in it together at that point. Basically, I donated £160? to the club that a lot of people didn't have to. Now they have bumped the prices for next year up by 5.5% (fair enough, they might need the money and *everybody* will have to do it) and are giving credits at the club, something like £195 for 7 day, £185 for 6 day etc etc. They are trying real hard to talk people out of taking those credits. Why offer them if they don't really want you to take them? Quite a few people have evidently told the club they can just keep their credit money.....I'm planning on taking mine since I already donated (unwillingly) for this year. I might be blowing things up worse than they really are, but there isn't much info coming out informing us of what is going on.

It's not about having to pay the full subs....it's about only *some people* having to pay the whole yearly subs.
		
Click to expand...

Agree that’s just not right.
They should refund you what the others didn’t pay.
Or just make them pay their fees.


----------



## brendy (Feb 12, 2021)

Coffey said:



			Welcome! I am sure you will love it here
		
Click to expand...

Yea I play there at least once most years just bit the bullet and left Bangor as its committee are doing it no favours currently and the course condition is deteriorating, in my opinion.


----------



## brendy (Feb 12, 2021)

Hammertoe said:



			Where did you move from to go to Clandeboye Brendy? They have a great set up there with the 2 courses and the range. I'm a member of Kirkistown and we lost quite a few members to Clandeboye a few years ago, I did hear it was very busy though as the members of Mahee island had all joined too? Hope you enjoy it and maybe we can meet for a game sometime?
		
Click to expand...

Left Bangor after 14 years or so, well, membership expires end of March really, I sent in my resignation letter in and got my handicap moved to CGC. Mahee Island guys went to Blackwood I believe? I'm sure we can all get a game at some point 
The 2 courses at CGC, I've played both this winter and couldn't fault the condition of neither course, the practice facilities are being extended/added to as well as the flodlit practice area and a great view from the clubhouse. I can't wait to get some Q golf in again this year.


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 12, 2021)

As in the previous lockdown, our subs +10% will be credited to our bar card.  What with most of the previous lockdown credit already on there, a return in early March will see me with £350 on my card.  We only have the bar ... no pro shop to spend it in.  The club says that it is aware of the problem and is working on how credit might be used in other ways, although only for a proportion, as a wholesale withdrawal by everyone would bankrupt the club!  I will probably leave it there and have drinks and lunches for the rest of the year (covid willing, of course).


----------



## sunshine (Feb 12, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			My mate has a good deal for him anyway.
After 4pm weekdays and anytime weekends, pays 2/3rds full fees.
He works 9/5 so it suits him.
But club have told him they are not doing this deal anymore.
He’s thinking of not joining now and just being a nomad.
Seems a strange decision.
		
Click to expand...

What a great deal! I'd love that (and so would many people).  Commercially it seems odd for a club to offer this.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 12, 2021)

HarrogateHacker said:



			No rebate at our club but the analysis I’ve seen (which holds true for me) is that everybody played much more golf last year than the previous years even with the lockdowns - so everybody got plenty of golf.  The club are also investing a lot into the course through lockdown, am happy they keep my money as long as I get back to a v nice looking course
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting the same messaging from my club. In fact it is the justification for a fee increase in 2021: the expectation is we all all be working from home and playing more, and income from societies and visitors will be well down.


----------



## chellie (Feb 12, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I'm getting the same messaging from my club. In fact it is the justification for a fee increase in 2021: the expectation is we all all be working from home and playing more, and income from societies and visitors will be well down.
		
Click to expand...

Not everyone works from home though. Myself and HID are unable to.


----------



## Coffey (Feb 12, 2021)

Hammertoe said:



			Where did you move from to go to Clandeboye Brendy? They have a great set up there with the 2 courses and the range. I'm a member of Kirkistown and we lost quite a few members to Clandeboye a few years ago, I did hear it was very busy though as the members of Mahee island had all joined too? Hope you enjoy it and maybe we can meet for a game sometime?
		
Click to expand...

As Brendy says, the Mahee ones went to blackwood and it is now known as Blackwood and Mahee golf club or something along those lines.

Clandeboye doesn't have a range apart from the practice field down the road but we are in the process of adding a 230 yard range but it will be bring your own balls and no drivers. There has been talk about adding a netted range with the ability to hire skytrak but plans put on hold until covid passes over and see where we are.


----------



## Coffey (Feb 12, 2021)

brendy said:



			Yea I play there at least once most years just bit the bullet and left Bangor as its committee are doing it no favours currently and the course condition is deteriorating, in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I do think it is worth the extra cost. It is a great club and the courses are fantastic. I have heard about the goings ons at Bangor and it does seem like there is some unrest. We have managed to pick up quite a few members from other clubs recently and we had a waiting list for a while but it seems since the renewals came out there has been a drop (understandably I guess with the current situation) but I assume this will pick up again.

A lot of work has also being going on over the lockdown so the courses should be brilliant when we return!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 12, 2021)

chellie said:



			Not everyone works from home though. Myself and HID are unable to.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think us non home workers could get a discount?


----------



## chellie (Feb 12, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you think us non home workers could get a discount? 

Click to expand...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 12, 2021)

sunshine said:



			What a great deal! I'd love that (and so would many people).  Commercially it seems odd for a club to offer this.
		
Click to expand...

Had a word with him and he said they had a big waiting list.
So came up with a 5 day membership dawn to 4pm.
A lot of retired seniors took that at the time.
So from 4 pm to dusk and weekends they had members who work 9/5 pm and play in the comps, mostly younger men and a few ladies.
They actually get more money than having the full member but only half the people. 
More over the bar , but more rounds played 
Win win imo.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Feb 12, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			So came up with a 5 day membership dawn to 4pm.
A lot of retired seniors took that at the time.
So from 4 pm to dusk and weekends they had members who work 9/5 pm and play in the comps, mostly younger men and a few ladies.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like an excellent idea. I'm retired and would love to get a discount playing before 4PM on weekdays.
I need the light to see my ball sail into the rough...
Bravo to whoever came up with that idea.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 12, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Had a word with him and he said they had a big waiting list.
So came up with a 5 day membership dawn to 4pm.
A lot of retired seniors took that at the time.
So from 4 pm to dusk and weekends they had members who work 9/5 pm and play in the comps, mostly younger men and a few ladies.
They actually get more money than having the full member but only half the people.
More over the bar , but more rounds played
Win win imo.
		
Click to expand...

It's an attractive proposition, I'm just amazed the club is offering it. Most clubs in this situation will offer 5 day membership to the retired seniors, and then full 7 day to the people who want to play at weekends / evenings, safe in the knowledge that most of these people will never (or hardly ever) turn up during normal working hours.

As Chellie commented earlier, people who go to work are usually disadvantaged. The winners are usually retired people... who then often get a discount on top!


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 12, 2021)

Fees are going up £150 but you get this back if you were a full member last year ( with an option to defer this payment) .
I'm still undecided and likely to ask if I can move to the associate membership where it a pay and play as I have no idea how often I will play this year.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 13, 2021)

Received £300.00 credit to our card for every month the course was closed during the first lockdown and the same offer during the current lockdown but only if you stay out with the local authority area that prevents you from playing the course, which I do. 

The fee's were due in Jan and remained the same as last year so I think it was a good deal all round, hopefully get back to playing at the end of this month.


----------



## KenL (Feb 13, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			Received £300.00 credit to our card for every month the course was closed during the first lockdown and the same offer during the current lockdown but only if you stay out with the local authority area that prevents you from playing the course, which I do.

The fee's were due in Jan and remained the same as last year so I think it was a good deal all round, hopefully get back to playing at the end of this month.
		
Click to expand...

Wow! How much are your annual subs?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			It's an attractive proposition, I'm just amazed the club is offering it. Most clubs in this situation will offer 5 day membership to the retired seniors, and then full 7 day to the people who want to play at weekends / evenings, safe in the knowledge that most of these people will never (or hardly ever) turn up during normal working hours.

As Chellie commented earlier, people who go to work are usually disadvantaged. The winners are usually retired people... who then often get a discount on top!
		
Click to expand...

Yes but it’s quite fair to both sets of players .
And although discounted actually gets more people on the course without them all being there at the same times.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 13, 2021)

KenL said:



			Wow! How much are your annual subs?
		
Click to expand...

3K + but for that you get 3 top class courses to play and unlimited access to the practice range with free balls and they have just added a reciprocal deal that gives us free access to the 3 courses @ Gullane, giving us the best of both Parkland & Links course in Scotland.


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 13, 2021)

I understand your thoughts...

There’s been no word of a rebate for us and the agm suggested there wouldn’t be. However, we’ve had regular email updates on the works around the course, there’s a serious amount going on. Returfing, fine tuning irrigation with new sprinkler heads, tee box steps etc etc. I’m happy not to have a rebate given the improvements that are going on. 

The flip side is I have friends at other clubs that aren’t getting a rebate and nothing but regular course maintenance. I don’t agree with that.


----------



## KenL (Feb 13, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			3K + but for that you get 3 top class courses to play and unlimited access to the practice range with free balls and they have just added a reciprocal deal that gives us free access to the 3 courses @ Gullane, giving us the best of both Parkland & Links course in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds fantastic - where is it please?


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 13, 2021)

KenL said:



			Sounds fantastic - where is it please?
		
Click to expand...

Gleneagles


----------



## KenL (Feb 13, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			Gleneagles
		
Click to expand...

I actually thought that after I asked.
My mate joined recently. Wonder if he knows he will be able to play at Gullane too.
4 of us playing the PGA in April, delayed from last year.


----------



## KenL (Feb 13, 2021)

@HankMarvin . On the Gullane deal, how often can you play?


----------



## brendy (Feb 13, 2021)

Coffey said:



			I do think it is worth the extra cost. It is a great club and the courses are fantastic. I have heard about the goings ons at Bangor and it does seem like there is some unrest. We have managed to pick up quite a few members from other clubs recently and we had a waiting list for a while but it seems since the renewals came out there has been a drop (understandably I guess with the current situation) but I assume this will pick up again.

A lot of work has also being going on over the lockdown so the courses should be brilliant when we return!
		
Click to expand...

Currently over 100 in the waiting list, I applied in November so only had maybe 5-10 people in front of me I was told, now the resignations are all in at most clubs, leavers will be looking around and applying now so I am glad I was proactive. Another of our fourball is also in plus I know a few lads already there so it wont be too bad. I hope they remove the time for life rule though as they seem ultra current in all other ways of running the club, realising that a 30 year member and a 5 year member both pay the same subs and shouldn't give one person time rights over another. By all means give the long standing member a minor discount or a carriage clock but not tee time privileges.


----------



## D-S (Feb 13, 2021)

brendy said:



			Currently over 100 in the waiting list, I applied in November so only had maybe 5-10 people in front of me I was told, now the resignations are all in at most clubs, leavers will be looking around and applying now so I am glad I was proactive. Another of our fourball is also in plus I know a few lads already there so it wont be too bad. I hope they remove the time for life rule though as they seem ultra current in all other ways of running the club, realising that a 30 year member and a 5 year member both pay the same subs and shouldn't give one person time rights over another. By all means give the long standing member a minor discount or a carriage clock but not tee time privileges.
		
Click to expand...

What is a ‘time for life‘ rule?


----------



## brendy (Feb 13, 2021)

D-S said:



			What is a ‘time for life‘ rule?
		
Click to expand...

It means members have a qualifying season permanent tee time assigned each Saturday (here in NI, Saturdays are the main competition day). Its a common occurance in clubs here that is slowly changing. Members with a permanent tee time need to take their names off the timesheet (was BRS now Intelligent Golf) so other members can get playing in their place. One problem Ive heard is that some older members keep their time but only play 9 holes then walk off which is poor form as they can play any time of the week but choose to kill off some spaces. Id imagine some sort of penalty for this would soon sort it.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 13, 2021)

brendy said:



			It means members have a qualifying season permanent tee time assigned each Saturday (here in NI, Saturdays are the main competition day). Its a common occurance in clubs here that is slowly changing. Members with a permanent tee time need to take their names off the timesheet (was BRS now Intelligent Golf) so other members can get playing in their place. One problem Ive heard is that some older members keep their time but only play 9 holes then walk off which is poor form as they can play any time of the week but choose to kill off some spaces. Id imagine some sort of penalty for this would soon sort it.
		
Click to expand...

 That’s outrageous


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 13, 2021)

brendy said:



			It means members have a qualifying season permanent tee time assigned each Saturday (here in NI, Saturdays are the main competition day). Its a common occurance in clubs here that is slowly changing. Members with a permanent tee time need to take their names off the timesheet (was BRS now Intelligent Golf) so other members can get playing in their place. One problem Ive heard is that some older members keep their time but only play 9 holes then walk off which is poor form as they can play any time of the week but choose to kill off some spaces. Id imagine some sort of penalty for this would soon sort it.
		
Click to expand...

How many members are there?


----------



## brendy (Feb 13, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			How many members are there?
		
Click to expand...

Approx 1250 members but unsure how that breaks down to full, 6 day,5 day, junior, male/female etc. There are two courses and they fill the time sheets during peak times easily form what I can see. I'll be in a better position to comment though once we are back playing.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 14, 2021)

Still awaiting our renewals but having been emailed today form my second club with news of a 10% increase I’ve decided 1 club only for now.
I don’t begrudge getting no refund from either course, but don’t think an increases that substantial is justified.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 14, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Still awaiting our renewals but having been emailed today form my second club with news of a 10% increase I’ve decided 1 club only for now.
I don’t begrudge getting no refund from either course, but don’t think an increases that substantial is justified.
		
Click to expand...

Surely depends on what the 10% equates too?  10% of not very much equates to nit very much of an increase.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 14, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			Surely depends on what the 10% equates too?  10% of not very much equates to nit very much of an increase.....
		
Click to expand...

The overall cost isn't huge. But last year it cost me on average £50 a round due to the lockdowns, the green fees aren't that high. 

That being said haven't seen any real works that I'm warrant the increase for current memenrs.


----------



## banjofred (Feb 14, 2021)

We've had a little change to ours. We received an email last week telling us what next years cost would be......raising it 5.5%. That makes sense to me. They have given us 2 numbers....that full amount, and another amount that would take off £185 if we choose. Since I had "donated" a couple of months of money last year while a lot of people paid nothing, I will be taking the cost with £185 off. 
I don't mind the 5.5%, some of the clubs income from selling food/drinks and people renting out the facility are pretty well gone and I can't see it coming back any time soon.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 14, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			The overall cost isn't huge. But last year it cost me on average £50 a round due to the lockdowns, the green fees aren't that high.

That being said haven't seen any real works that I'm warrant the increase for current memenrs.
		
Click to expand...

Saying it's a 2/3 year project. I've asked to move to the flexible membership, I'd imagine that will be quite popular, if it's allowed.
there's quite a few on the list at yours now.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 14, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Saying it's a 2/3 year project. I've asked to move to the flexible membership, I'd imagine that will be quite popular, if it's allowed.
there's quite a few on the list at yours now.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I've seen that their projections.....

If it all goes ahead I'm happy to pay extra to return.


----------



## D-S (Feb 14, 2021)

I’m not sure I like the “ a rebate is there if you want to take it but we hope you won’t” approach that some clubs appear to be taking. Surely if the club seems that a rebate/discount is appropriate and affordable they should give it to all. If members want to give extra then that is always their right, as it is every year, but management should have courage of their convictions and act accordingl.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 14, 2021)

D-S said:



			I’m not sure I like the “ a rebate is there if you want to take it but we hope you won’t” approach that some clubs appear to be taking. Surely if the club seems that a rebate/discount is appropriate and affordable they should give it to all. If members want to give extra then that is always their right, as it is every year, but management should have courage of their convictions and act accordingl.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it looks like a loyalty test.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 14, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Saying it's a 2/3 year project. I've asked to move to the flexible membership, I'd imagine that will be quite popular, if it's allowed.
there's quite a few on the list at yours now.
		
Click to expand...

A 2/3 year project to remove all the riff raff?!?


----------



## banjofred (Feb 14, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Yeah, it looks like a loyalty test.
		
Click to expand...

That's kind of how I feel. I don't mind if they just raise the price and everybody has to pay it....but there is some serious guilt action going on. I've occasionally thought about trying to participate in club committees, but being a "foreigner" and having somewhat unorthodox methods of...well...about everything..... golf isn't something that likes *different* ways of thinking.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 14, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			A 2/3 year project to remove all the riff raff?!?
		
Click to expand...

I might be leaving 😂


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 14, 2021)

banjofred said:



			That's kind of how I feel. I don't mind if they just raise the price and everybody has to pay it....but there is some serious guilt action going on. I've occasionally thought about trying to participate in club committees, but being a "foreigner" and having somewhat unorthodox methods of...well...about everything..... golf isn't something that likes *different* ways of thinking.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid that last comment smacks of a cop out. 

I have heard it so many times over the years; " Oh they wouldn't accept my ideas. So no point in me getting involved."

How does anyone know if they don't try?


----------



## Coffey (Feb 14, 2021)

brendy said:



			Currently over 100 in the waiting list, I applied in November so only had maybe 5-10 people in front of me I was told, now the resignations are all in at most clubs, leavers will be looking around and applying now so I am glad I was proactive. Another of our fourball is also in plus I know a few lads already there so it wont be too bad. I hope they remove the time for life rule though as they seem ultra current in all other ways of running the club, realising that a 30 year member and a 5 year member both pay the same subs and shouldn't give one person time rights over another. By all means give the long standing member a minor discount or a carriage clock but not tee time privileges.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there is a real waiting list at the moment, maybe about 10 but with renewals up they should get in no problem

It is a tough situation for the tee times. I only joined 5 years ago as I got a time and wouldn't join a club I couldn't get a Saturday time for, that was part of my requirements looking for a new club and would be pretty silly for people not to look into that before joining. They got 170 new members at the end of the last lock down and decided to open the tee sheet for the winter. Was absolute carnage and did not work at all. There needs to be a balance and at the moment there is one open tee time a month and that is for the monthly medal. That may be opened to 2 a month but honestly cannot see the time for life being removed.


----------



## banjofred (Feb 14, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			I'm afraid that last comment smacks of a cop out.

I have heard it so many times over the years; " Oh they wouldn't accept my ideas. So no point in me getting involved."

How does anyone know if they don't try?
		
Click to expand...

Tried a little bit with our big group....got laughed at. I had the nerve once to suggest maybe we should play from the red tees one day.......you know, just to do something different. You would have thought I'd suggested incest or something. I've suggested changing the 3 clubs and a putter to just 3 clubs....nope, not the way we do it. I'll probably keep trying/suggesting little changes....but golfers really don't like change (in general). 

Also.....committee meetings are in the evenings. I don't function very well in the evenings.... 7pm and later.....I understand why they are at that time, but I'm usually in bed just after 9:30pm and snoring away.....


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 14, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Tried a little bit with our big group....got laughed at. I had the nerve once to suggest maybe we should play from the red tees one day.......you know, just to do something different. You would have thought I'd suggested incest or something. I've suggested changing the 3 clubs and a putter to just 3 clubs....nope, not the way we do it. I'll probably keep trying/suggesting little changes....but golfers really don't like change (in general).

Also.....committee meetings are in the evenings. I don't function very well in the evenings.... 7pm and later.....I understand why they are at that time, but I'm usually in bed just after 9:30pm and snoring away.....
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough,  that's your choice which you have every right to make. 

It's just me.

I believe members lose the right to criticise committee actions and decisions if those members are not, at least, prepared to stand for election. 

If they are unsuccessful at the election then OK at least they stuck their heads above the parapet.


----------



## banjofred (Feb 14, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Fair enough,  that's your choice which you have every right to make.

It's just me.

I believe members lose the right to criticise committee actions and decisions if those members are not, at least, prepared to stand for election.

If they are unsuccessful at the election then OK at least they stuck their heads above the parapet.
		
Click to expand...

No way I'd run for an elected position. I'd probably be ok with a committee position if needed. I've thought about just volunteering more for little things. I'm a fairly crap organizer though....the times I've had to really do things like that, I'm ok but not great. Being willing to stand for election shouldn't be a requirement for being able to criticize. I know plenty of people who aren't willing to do anything, and criticize a lot....and fair enough as long as they realize that they aren't willing to DO anything.  If I renew membership in a month (probably will, but still thinking about trying another club) I might just ask if there are some little things I can do. We have a real badger problem for instance, just a time waster for the workers to take care of those messes....that's something I could do and almost enjoy it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 18, 2021)

Good news from the club today - we're currently in a OK financial state and so able to keep subs increase to 3% - assuming some non-subs club income resumes 1st April - but no further rebate for golf lost this membership year about which I am OK (we got a pro rata rebate for golf lost last year)

Club has also noted that many members have substantial balances on their shop and clubhouse accounts (many - like myself - as a result of putting the rebate for golf lost last year onto our accounts) - and so we're not applying the £60 clubhouse card levy in the renewal.  That more than balances off the 3% increase and so effectively my subs for 2021/22 remain the same as last year.  Good news indeed.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 18, 2021)

Having quit my membership before the pandemic last year, I am just going to hold fire and see how this pans out. Looking at it objectively, it may be April before the courses open and then you may be looking at 2 balls only until the wider population can meet in larger groups outdoors. That would, in many cases, see it limited to 9 holes only and getting a tee time at weekends when I can play would be pretty difficult. 

I also want to see how the local clubs react and what position they are in. Some may be struggling financially, one, I suspect, may use this as an excuse to ramp up the cost of membership and aim for the 'exclusive' label that certain factions want whilst others may look at this as an opportunity to attract more members with flexible membership schemes. 

I am actually looking forward to finding a new golfing home on a membership scheme that suits. Not been excited about playing for a while so this is good but I suspect that it will be later in the season or even next year before this all calms down (if clubs are not back to full, unrestricted golf by the end of August, I may as well leave as the weather then becomes a factor) and I feel like I want to sign up for somewhere.


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 18, 2021)

Paid for a 3.5 month introductory membership at a club on 15th December for £225 (lasts until end of March). This is around pro rata of the annual membership (£790). Managed to get a couple of rounds in during the winter period before government shut us down. May not be able to play again if the government keeps us shut down. Unless the club get money through Business Interruption, looks like that is too bad on me. They do not appear to be willing to extend that introductory membership to account for all this lost time.

I get the position they are in in terms of how to the entire membership. But, although full members have lost about 4 months of playing time, they've at least had the benefit of 8 months of golf, during the best playing period. My £225 has got me 2 rounds of golf over a fortnight (an annual equivalent fee of over £6,000. I guess I should be happy I got 2 rounds in. I'd hate to have joined start of January, not played at all, and effectively handed my money over to the club for nothing except keeping their bank balance healthy.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 18, 2021)

Received a very nice email from the club yesterday.

They have been talking for years about moving the due date for subs from 1st Jan to a slightly later date. They have taken the current situation as an opportunity and have informed us that as of 2022 the due date will be 1st March and as a consequence of the change and as loyalty bonus for enduring lockdown we will be getting 14 months this year. Jackpot.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 19, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Paid for a 3.5 month introductory membership at a club on 15th December for £225 (lasts until end of March). This is around pro rata of the annual membership (£790). Managed to get a couple of rounds in during the winter period before government shut us down. May not be able to play again if the government keeps us shut down. Unless the club get money through Business Interruption, looks like that is too bad on me. They do not appear to be willing to extend that introductory membership to account for all this lost time.

I get the position they are in in terms of how to the entire membership. But, although full members have lost about 4 months of playing time, they've at least had the benefit of 8 months of golf, during the best playing period. My £225 has got me 2 rounds of golf over a fortnight (an annual equivalent fee of over £6,000. I guess I should be happy I got 2 rounds in. I'd hate to have joined start of January, not played at all, and effectively handed my money over to the club for nothing except keeping their bank balance healthy.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you moving to?

That seems a tad harsh to me for a trial membership.


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Where are you moving to?

That seems a tad harsh to me for a trial membership.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly wouldn't name the club on a public forum, I wouldn't want to give them negative publicity. Yes, frustrated at the situation I am in, but also understand the dilemma golf clubs are in themselves. All in all, I've always been impressed by the club and facilities,, so I'll see how it plays out over the coming months.

I'm still a member of my original club, and as it is very affordable my plan was to always continue to be a Home member there, but be a member of a second club for a bit of variety. I would have hoped that as this was an introductory trial membership, they could have simply extended that for a couple of months / reduced the annual fee a little if I was to extend my membership. Certainly was never wanting / asking for a refund.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 19, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			I certainly wouldn't name the club on a public forum, I wouldn't want to give them negative publicity. Yes, frustrated at the situation I am in, but also understand the dilemma golf clubs are in themselves. All in all, I've always been impressed by the club and facilities,, so I'll see how it plays out over the coming months.

I'm still a member of my original club, and as it is very affordable my plan was to always continue to be a Home member there, but be a member of a second club for a bit of variety. I would have hoped that as this was an introductory trial membership, they could have simply extended that for a couple of months / reduced the annual fee a little if I was to extend my membership. Certainly was never wanting / asking for a refund.
		
Click to expand...

Not much of a trial membership if you couldn't use it.

If they are serious about recruiting new members i would be expecting them to extend it, if they don't they are simply money grabbing.

Clubs are in a difficult position in a lot of cases where members are wanting rebates and can see both sides of the argument. In this case, you have taken a trial membership with a view to maybe joining full time. How can you make a decision without having using the trial?


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 19, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Not much of a trial membership if you couldn't use it.

If they are serious about recruiting new members i would be expecting them to extend it, if they don't they are simply money grabbing.

Clubs are in a difficult position in a lot of cases where members are wanting rebates and can see both sides of the argument. In this case, you have taken a trial membership with a view to maybe joining full time. How can you make a decision without having using the trial?
		
Click to expand...

You feelings match mine. That is the issue, if they refuse to extend the membership my only conclusion is they are not interested in new members, they were just more interested in making a quick few quid. However, perhaps they've simply not made a final decision yet, and so their current response is overly cautious so as not to offer me any false promises.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 19, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			I certainly wouldn't name the club on a public forum, I wouldn't want to give them negative publicity. Yes, frustrated at the situation I am in, but also understand the dilemma golf clubs are in themselves. All in all, I've always been impressed by the club and facilities,, so I'll see how it plays out over the coming months.

I'm still a member of my original club, and as it is very affordable my plan was to always continue to be a Home member there, but be a member of a second club for a bit of variety. I would have hoped that as this was an introductory trial membership, they could have simply extended that for a couple of months / reduced the annual fee a little if I was to extend my membership. Certainly was never wanting / asking for a refund.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a shame they wont extend the trial membership.

Joining a 2nd club for variety is always good and if its the club I think it is then its a lovely course and the facilities are very nice.


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 22, 2021)

Just had a mail, subs aren’t going up after all and we’re getting something back. Happy days.


----------



## chellie (Feb 22, 2021)

There are some lucky people on here.


----------



## Junior (Feb 22, 2021)

We have been offered 70 quid off our subs.  You can decline the offer, take the cash, add it to your bar card, pro shop account or join the 100 club for a year.  The club have also removed the £50 bar levy on the subs.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 22, 2021)

Haven’t heard anything from my first club yet.

Just received the following info from my second club:

*proposal that fees for 2022 be frozen at the current level. This will need to be passed by the membership at the next AGM, but it is our aim that there is no increase.
*All members will be given 2 Fourball vouchers to enable you to bring guests/friends/business associates etc. for a game of golf.
*Free use of balls on the driving range until the end of May.
*Thank you BBQ, in the summer once restrictions allow.

Nice gestures, and the BBQ is a fab idea to get the club spirit going.

Personally, I’m happy if the money is being invested into the club/course as we’ll get the benefits going forwards. Also I’m hoping to play enough golf in the remainder of the year to cover my subs, so compensation or refund wasn’t on my mind.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2021)

Had an email saying £65 back,£50 on bar bill, £12 worth of balls. Free half hour if you buy an half hour lesson off assistant pro. Plus a comp and  free buffet after At Norwood hall. last year I paid £675 for 5 days. This year £725.
i Would of expected that everyone gets the same percentage back re 5 day, 7 day, joint membership but that has not been the case.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Feb 24, 2021)

No increase in subs this year, which would have been 5%, extra £50 on bar card, 6 guest passes, bacon butty and a cup of coffee when golf returns. This amounts to about £250 of value per member. I think they have done the right thing by the members and the club so am happy


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 24, 2021)

I'd love my club to read this thread, would hopefully make them realise how out of touch they've been.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 24, 2021)

Swingalot said:



			I'd love my club to read this thread, would hopefully make them realise how out of touch they've been.
		
Click to expand...

You read the newsletter yet ?


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 24, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			You read the newsletter yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Words are fine, let's see action.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2021)

Mine has emailed to say that there will be no refunds. They will invoice at 2019 rate and give some freebie guest rounds


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2021)

Swingalot said:



			Yep. Words are fine, let's see action.
		
Click to expand...

What are they doing ?


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 24, 2021)

chrisd said:



			What are they doing ?
		
Click to expand...

Drainage mainly, plus general tidying up, greens,surrounds and bunkers.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 24, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Drainage mainly, plus general tidying up, greens,surrounds and bunkers.
		
Click to expand...

And fairways 😉


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Drainage mainly, plus general tidying up, greens,surrounds and bunkers.
		
Click to expand...

Ours originally said that they wouldn't give anything back and were going to do more drainage with any money they had, but yesterday said they couldn't do any refunds and there was no mention of drainage. I dont want to see us go under so I guess I'll pay up, I just hope that they survive as I dont want to pay over £1k and lose out again.
Also, health wise I want to be sure I'll be fit to play for the year as, again, they surely wont rebate if I had to pack up.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 24, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Drainage mainly, plus general tidying up, greens,surrounds and bunkers.
		
Click to expand...

Haven’t they had 2 months to do that?


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 24, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			Haven’t they had 2 months to do that?
		
Click to expand...

Drainage is a long term problem that's come to light with the last two wet winters


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 24, 2021)

Got an email from our club. No discounts or refunds but fees are frozen at same price as last year.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2021)

No rebates at mine, but they've started a virtual comp when the course is closed. 
 Enter using BRS cost £2, basically it's a raffle. 
But seemingly the computer picks 18 random holes net scores from your past comps.
 Half the money is paid out to the 1,2,3 and 4th places other half pays for club upgrades. 
Good news is you can't lose any balls or get a handicap adjustment


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 24, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Drainage is a long term problem that's come to light with the last two wet winters
		
Click to expand...

The water’s got to go somewhere......!!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2021)

The Subs email has arrived.....
A previous AGM had already voted for an increase of £100 for this coming year - that has been put on hold.
No bar levy to pay, in fact the club are putting £75 onto our cards.
So, all in all, this year is going to cost less than last year and the club is steady financially.
The countdown continues....


----------



## KenL (Mar 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The Subs email has arrived.....
A previous AGM had already voted for an increase of £100 for this coming year - that has been put on hold.
No bar levy to pay, in fact the club are putting £75 onto our cards.
So, all in all, this year is going to cost less than last year and the club is steady financially.
The countdown continues....
		
Click to expand...

Putting money on your card. Is that a members club or privately owned?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2021)

KenL said:



			Putting money on your card. Is that a members club or privately owned?
		
Click to expand...

Members...


----------



## KenL (Mar 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Members...
		
Click to expand...

So, was this something that was voted on?
Most clubs agree subscriptions via a vote at an agm.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 1, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Not sure if "most" do.
Surely the management team and committee are there to make the relevant decisions?
		
Click to expand...

It would be most unusual for a Members' Club not to put the Committee's recommended Subscriptions to the membership for approval, or otherwise, at the AGM. 

Obviously Proprietary Clubs will operate differently.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Not sure if "most" do.
Surely the management team and committee are there to make the relevant decisions?
		
Click to expand...

Our virtual AGM voted against a proposed 3% increase for this year. I think a lot of people would have been upset with an increase, after losing so much golf and no rebate at all.


----------



## KenL (Mar 1, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Not sure if "most" do.
Surely the management team and committee are there to make the relevant decisions?
		
Click to expand...

Relevant recommendations yes, but the members should have a say on these things.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			It would be most unusual for a Members' Club not to put the Committee's recommended Subscriptions to the membership for approval, or otherwise, at the AGM.

Obviously Proprietary Clubs will operate differently.
		
Click to expand...

yes i think its in our constitution that the members must vote on any fee ichange, we didn't have and AGM so no increase


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 1, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Clearly this differs from club to club.  I've just had a look at our rules, the Directors are responsible for setting the fees.

I really can't see the point of going to a members vote, it's a bit like the government asking the public to vote for income tax.

The directors, management and committee have already been voted in (or employed) to do the job, let them get on with it.
		
Click to expand...

What is the ownership model of your Club?


----------



## KenL (Mar 1, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Clearly this differs from club to club.  I've just had a look at our rules, the Directors are responsible for setting the fees.

I really can't see the point of going to a members vote, it's a bit like the government asking the public to vote for income tax.

The directors, management and committee have already been voted in (or employed) to do the job, let them get on with it.
		
Click to expand...

What if they propose a huge increase or decrease without justification?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 1, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Members owned since the year dot.
		
Click to expand...

As I said it is extremely unusual for the level of fees not to require the approval of the membership.

Also, and I appreciate that this may just be a question of semantics, for it to be Directors rather than an elected Committee to be determining the Club's budget.

These days many Member's Clubs sit beneath a Limited Company whose role it is to own the assets on behalf of its shareholders, the Club members.

However, decision making remains in the hands of the Committee who are answerable to the members.


----------



## D-S (Mar 1, 2021)

Traminator said:



			They are long standing, respected members who are accountable and have the interest of the club at heart.

Why would a group of intelligent professionals do that? They just wouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

We are a members Club. Our subscription levels are set by the Board of Directors each year and do not need to be approved by AGM; however there is a maximum % level that subs can be increased by without members approval.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 1, 2021)

No rebate, £50 increase, £40k removed from greens budget.  

Apparently, no local clubs have done anything different?!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			No rebate, £50 increase, £40k removed from greens budget. 

Apparently, no local clubs have done anything different?!
		
Click to expand...

the only reason we didn't have an increase this year was as because we could not have the usual AGM and it would have had to have been a zoom. FYI most of the members would have dialed in and voted against it where as the AGM, only a few go and an increase would have just been a formality. The club does not appear to bale able to live within our means. we borrowed £1m for the course upgrades and are now even talking about changing all the GK equipment, even though most of it is fairly new, putting the club in further debt


----------



## doublebogey7 (Mar 1, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			It would be most unusual for a Members' Club not to put the Committee's recommended Subscriptions to the membership for approval, or otherwise, at the AGM.

Obviously Proprietary Clubs will operate differently.
		
Click to expand...

Our board make the decision on the level.of subs,  without reference to the AGM.  In my view this is the right approach,  we as members vote the board into their positions and trust them to run the club in the best interest of all the membership,  they cannot do that with one hand tied behind their back.


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 1, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Our virtual AGM voted against a proposed 3% increase for this year. I think a lot of people would have been upset with an increase, after losing so much golf and no rebate at all.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a strong business decision that.....


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 1, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			the only reason we didn't have an increase this year was as because we could not have the usual AGM and it would have had to have been a zoom. FYI most of the members would have dialed in and voted against it where as the AGM, only a few go and an increase would have just been a formality. The club does not appear to bale able to live within our means. we borrowed £1m for the course upgrades and are now even talking about changing all the GK equipment, even though most of it is fairly new, putting the club in further debt

Click to expand...

We had our AGM via Zoom a couple of weeks ago and all the votes normally carried out by that were done by remote voting (I think they used survey monkey).  By that method the members approved an increase in the annual fee and also to a £50 levy for course improvements (the latter helped by the incredible work done by our greenstaff and the way it is communicated).  
Our club finances are watched very closely and shared with the members.  During the last 12 months, the club has given regular updates and proposed end of fiscal forecast taking into account changes during the lockdown.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We had our AGM via Zoom a couple of weeks ago and all the votes normally carried out by that were done by remote voting (I think they used survey monkey).  By that method the members approved an increase in the annual fee and also to a £50 levy for course improvements (the latter helped by the incredible work done by our greenstaff and the way it is communicated). 
*Our club finances are watched very closely and shared with the members*.  During the last 12 months, the club has given regular updates and proposed end of fiscal forecast taking into account changes during the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

not at ours , it woudl be easier to find and instance of Boris telling the truth, than get any info from the club except from the AGM mins


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 1, 2021)

doublebogey7 said:



			Our board make the decision on the level.of subs,  without reference to the AGM.  In my view this is the right approach,  we as members vote the board into their positions and trust them to run the club in the best interest of all the membership,  they cannot do that with one hand tied behind their back.
		
Click to expand...

Do they then have "carte blanche" on determining items such as course maintenance, alterations and improvements?

All these and others such as clubhouse are dependent upon the Club's finances and if only the Board members can decide upon the budget and, therefore,  subs it would be pointless consulting the membership on such items.

Accountability does not mean their hands are tied


----------



## The Fader (Mar 1, 2021)

Our fees have gone up 5%. However if you paid full fees to support the club throughout last year there is a rebate / reduction which effectively gives 2 months free.

We are also getting a free 4 ball to bring guests.

We are a middle ranking proprietary club that I don't believe to be particularly well off - so I think this represents a great deal.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 1, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We had our AGM via Zoom a couple of weeks ago and all the votes normally carried out by that were done by remote voting (I think they used survey monkey).  By that method the members approved an increase in the annual fee and also to a *£50 levy for course improvements* (the latter helped by the incredible work done by our greenstaff and the way it is communicated). 
Our club finances are watched very closely and shared with the members.  During the last 12 months, the club has given regular updates and proposed end of fiscal forecast taking into account changes during the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday I sent a letter to our committee proposing just such a levy, although at £25 per year where members and greenkeeping team can propose the specific projects this money would go towards each year, with final decision to be made by members who'd vote. Spoke to one of the committee members and he didn't seem to approve of any such idea at all. Hope others will find it a good idea.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 1, 2021)

We have had our notification of the boards decision. (members club)

Fee credit for the first lockdown and none for the second and third lockdowns.

Fees are going up by inflation (they always do) + 2.8% to cover the expected shortfall in income v expenditure for 2021/22.

We are also all being given county cards at no cost and 3 visitors green fee vouchers at no cost.

Those that offered to waive the first lockdown credit are to be given money on their club card.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 1, 2021)

KenL said:



			So, was this something that was voted on?
Most clubs agree subscriptions via a vote at an agm.
		
Click to expand...

 Not where I play. We with have a board of directors, voted in by the members, who make all normal operational financial decisions. The only time we get to vote is if an EGM is called to vote for or against a major financial outlay for a new project.


----------



## evemccc (Mar 1, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			We have had our notification of the boards decision. (members club)

Fee credit for the first lockdown and none for the second and third lockdowns.

Fees are going up by inflation (they always do) + 2.8% to cover the expected shortfall in income v expenditure for 2021/22.

We are also all being given county cards at no cost and 3 visitors green fee vouchers at no cost.

Those that offered to waive the first lockdown credit are to be given money on their club card.
		
Click to expand...

What's their rationale for giving a rebate in the first lockdown but not the second or third? And more importantly, do you and others at your club, believe their rationale and agree with it?


----------



## D-S (Mar 1, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			We have had our notification of the boards decision. (members club)

Fee credit for the first lockdown and none for the second and third lockdowns.

Fees are going up by inflation (they always do) + 2.8% to cover the expected shortfall in income v expenditure for 2021/22.

We are also all being given county cards at no cost and 3 visitors green fee vouchers at no cost.

Those that offered to waive the first lockdown credit are to be given money on their club card.
		
Click to expand...

County cards are free in Gloucestershire (or at least the cost is included in your affiliation fee).


----------



## doublebogey7 (Mar 1, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Do they then have "carte blanche" on determining items such as course maintenance, alterations and improvements?

All these and others such as clubhouse are dependent upon the Club's finances and if only the Board members can decide upon the budget and, therefore,  subs it would be pointless consulting the membership on such items.

Accountability does not mean their hands are tied
		
Click to expand...

The board,  in normal times,  consult the members on all matters via quarterly forums and which any member may attend,  we also get regular updates on progress.  All decisions though are the responsibility of the board and they live or die by those decisions.  if members are not happy then they can vote the board off at the AGM.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 1, 2021)

evemccc said:



			What's their rationale for giving a rebate in the first lockdown but not the second or third? And more importantly, do you and others at your club, believe their rationale and agree with it?
		
Click to expand...

 The rationale for the first was simply it was offer made before the 2020/21 renewals were due and it was an offer made to all those who renewed by the 1st April 2020 so it is slightly misleading in that all members will not get the credit.

The rational behind not offering credits for the second and third lockdowns is simply that there is no money in the coffers it would lead to a shortfall for next year of £200,000. If there was a credit given it would mean that the membership fees would have to be increased to cover it and that increase could well remain in place for some time impacting on future fees.

Personally I agree with the rationale. Having served on the committee up to October 2020 I am well aware of the financial impact on the club caused by the first lockdown which is going to be even worse after the second two.

No idea what others think as we are in lockdown and I do not get to see other members.

As the directors said it is better to have a club to return to.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 1, 2021)

doublebogey7 said:



			Our board make the decision on the level.of subs,  without reference to the AGM.  In my view this is the right approach,  we as members vote the board into their positions and trust them to run the club in the best interest of all the membership,  they cannot do that with one hand tied behind their back.
		
Click to expand...

Same at ours. I thought this was the norm.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 2, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Yesterday I sent a letter to our committee proposing just such a levy, although at £25 per year where members and greenkeeping team can propose the specific projects this money would go towards each year, with final decision to be made by members who'd vote. Spoke to one of the committee members and he didn't seem to approve of any such idea at all. Hope others will find it a good idea.
		
Click to expand...

£25 per year, say 400 playing members, that's £10k. What's that going to buy, a lawn mower? I can't imagine the committee or anyone else being keen on proposing projects and organising voting for that level of spend.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 2, 2021)

D-S said:



			We are a members Club. Our subscription levels are set by the Board of Directors each year and do not need to be approved by AGM; however there is a maximum % level that subs can be increased by without members approval.
		
Click to expand...

We have similar. The Board has discretion up to 4% increase which is sensible I think given we vote them in to do the job.

Of course our subs went up 3.9% this year


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 2, 2021)

sunshine said:



			£25 per year, say 400 playing members, that's £10k. What's that going to buy, a lawn mower? I can't imagine the committee or anyone else being keen on proposing projects and organising voting for that level of spend.
		
Click to expand...

If a lawn mower is what the green keeping team wants, but they can't buy it cause there isn't 10k available - sure. 

If there's a project that costs £20k, then the proposal could be to start the project after next years fee's have been collected and the £20k needed is available. 

It's a first proposal. Perhaps they come back and say just what you said, perhaps not. Perhaps they say, great idea, but let's raise it to £50 and put it to the members.


----------



## Coffey (Mar 2, 2021)

We have a course levy at our club. £60 per year and the money is reserved for course improvements.

There was a discussion about scrapping it this year but i'd rather pay the £60 and have the course moving forward.

Normally gets spent on things like redoing paths (we put a full cart path round our second course so seniors could use buggies year round), new tee boxes, redoing winter mats etc etc. 

It has allowed us even in these tough times to keep improving the course so I am all for it. The course is a club's biggest asset and can sometimes be overlooked and neglected. That is when members start to leave, people will pay higher fees if the course is good enough as there is nothing better in the area.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 2, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			If a lawn mower is what the green keeping team wants, but they can't buy it cause there isn't 10k available - sure.

If there's a project that costs £20k, then the proposal could be to start the project after next years fee's have been collected and the £20k needed is available.

It's a first proposal. Perhaps they come back and say just what you said, perhaps not. Perhaps they say, great idea, but let's raise it to £50 and put it to the members.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing the management team would rather increase fees by £25 rather than having to organise a vote to buy a lawnmower. On the other hand, the head greenkeeper is probably grateful for any extra budget he can get his hands on!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 2, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I'm guessing the management team would rather increase fees by £25 rather than having to organise a vote to buy a lawnmower. On the other hand, the head greenkeeper is probably grateful for any extra budget he can get his hands on!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I see what you're saying. As said, it's just an initial idea that originated from that myself, and pretty much all members I know always have their personal bugbears of things they want improved on the course. Things that may fall outside the "regular" upkeep of course, and something that would require extra resources for the green keeping team to get after. 

I think that even if you start small, any improvement of the course can only be of benefit, and if members have a say on those improvements as well, even better. Personally, I wouldn't mind a £50 yearly fee, but when putting this forward, I thought it be more sensible with £25 as a "starting offer" just to see what the general feelings around the idea itself would be.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 2, 2021)

Subject to approval at the forthcoming virtual AGM we are being credited with three months membership for Lockdown 1, moving the renewal date to 1 July.

In addition unspent Bar card moneys which would normally be clawed back will remain credited to member's cards and for  next year the Bar card levy is to be reduced from £100 to  £50.

Subs are increased by 2%.


----------



## IainP (Mar 4, 2021)

IainP said:



			Joined at the end of May on direct debit.

The November closedown was just after the November DD was taken, no DD taken in December.
The January closedown was just after the January DD was taken, no DD taken in February.

Downside is the greenkeeping will be on absolute skeleton crew, so sensible expectations when we receive the green light.
		
Click to expand...

Heard from the course today. They will be opening on the 29th, and the DD restarts in May.
A change to the membership though. Being a resort course the 7 day members had free buggy use during the week. Clearly this didn't work out too well in 2020. So, DD stays the same but no more buggy use. Or pay 200 more (year) to keep the buggy option.
I only used one 2 or 3 times last year just to try, so an easy decision for me.


----------



## KenL (Mar 5, 2021)

Free buggies! Is the course in Florida?


----------



## IainP (Mar 5, 2021)

KenL said:



			Free buggies! Is the course in Florida?
		
Click to expand...

Not quite, rural Oxfordshire!
Was a new one on me, I think the idea was the hotel guests covered the costs and if say heading over after work with limited light the members could raz around and fit more holes in. Is a pretty tough walk. They had to put a petrol surcharge on last year with guests being down.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 8, 2021)

KenL said:



			Free buggies! Is the course in Florida?
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking this. I was also wondering if there were a lot of obese members


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 8, 2021)

Looks like our course is one of the few that is allowing non-members to book tee times when we re-open. No special conditions for members, such as the ability to book times first or specially designated tee slots. So, it appears it could be a struggle to get a tee time. Furthermore, membership prices (renewal in August) have increased. Furthermore, no rebates or anything is going to be done for members due to the 4 months missed during this membership year.

I think I've lost complete interest in getting back to golf, and have very little incentive to rejoin come August. Definitely not joining the rush to try and book tee times for the end of this month.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 8, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Looks like our course is one of the few that is allowing non-members to book tee times when we re-open. No special conditions for members, such as the ability to book times first or specially designated tee slots. So, it appears it could be a struggle to get a tee time. Furthermore, membership prices (renewal in August) have increased. Furthermore, no rebates or anything is going to be done for members due to the 4 months missed during this membership year.

I think I've lost complete interest in getting back to golf, and have very little incentive to rejoin come August. Definitely not joining the rush to try and book tee times for the end of this month.
		
Click to expand...

Do you play at a public course? I'd expect all public courses to open to everyone and not give preference to season ticket holders.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 8, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Looks like our course is one of the few that is allowing non-members to book tee times when we re-open. No special conditions for members, such as the ability to book times first or specially designated tee slots. So, it appears it could be a struggle to get a tee time. Furthermore, membership prices (renewal in August) have increased. Furthermore, no rebates or anything is going to be done for members due to the 4 months missed during this membership year.

I think I've lost complete interest in getting back to golf, and have very little incentive to rejoin come August. *Definitely not joining the rush to try and book tee times for the end of this month.*

Click to expand...

When is your club opening up for bookings.  My place isn't opening booking until *Saturday 27th March*: From 8pm, bookings will open for the period commencing Monday 29th March to Saturday 3rd April inclusive.  Sunday 28th 8pm - 4th April opens; Monday 29th 8pm - 5th April opens , and then subsequently daily 8pm for bookings one week ahead.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Mar 8, 2021)

Just had our membership update, we get 13 months membership for the same price as last year (which had quite a big reduction to 7 day members). Plus we get an extra £25 on our card.


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 8, 2021)

FuzzyDuck said:



			Just had our membership update, we get 13 months membership for the same price as last year (which had quite a big reduction to 7 day members). Plus we get an extra £25 on our card.
		
Click to expand...

You mean it’s the same price as last year so no reduction......


----------



## chellie (Mar 8, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			You mean it’s the same price as last year so no reduction......
		
Click to expand...

But 13 months for the price of 12.


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 8, 2021)

This years renewal had a reduction for everyday the course was closed during lockdown number 1. Nothing for lockdown 2 or 3.


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 8, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Do you play at a public course? I'd expect all public courses to open to everyone and not give preference to season ticket holders.
		
Click to expand...

 A course owned by a private owner


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When is your club opening up for bookings.  My place isn't opening booking until *Saturday 27th March*: From 8pm, bookings will open for the period commencing Monday 29th March to Saturday 3rd April inclusive.  Sunday 28th 8pm - 4th April opens; Monday 29th 8pm - 5th April opens , and then subsequently daily 8pm for bookings one week ahead.
		
Click to expand...

It opened yesterday for bookings


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 8, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Looks like our course is one of the few that is allowing non-members to book tee times when we re-open. No special conditions for members, such as the ability to book times first or specially designated tee slots. So, it appears it could be a struggle to get a tee time. Furthermore, membership prices (renewal in August) have increased. Furthermore, no rebates or anything is going to be done for members due to the 4 months missed during this membership year.

I think I've lost complete interest in getting back to golf, and have very little incentive to rejoin come August. Definitely not joining the rush to try and book tee times for the end of this month.
		
Click to expand...

Did you ever get any joy from the other club you was having a trial membership at? 

Do you live close to the course you are a member at now?


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 9, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Did you ever get any joy from the other club you was having a trial membership at?

Do you live close to the course you are a member at now?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not. I'm hoping they at least get news about their Business Interruption Insurance claim before end of month (when renewal is required), so I at least know if I'll get compensated or not for by 3.5 month membership that ended up being 2 weeks. If I do get compensated, then I would be more than happy, as I like pretty much all other aspects of the course / club.

I do live/work close to my current club, and love the members there. But recent events have tarnished things a bit in my own mind.


----------



## brickie (Mar 9, 2021)

Subs due 1st April deferred until mid May to compensate for golf lost in first lockdown. Nothing for subsequent lockdown as was winter months and golf not possible for a bit chunk of this due to conditions ( fair enough).
No increase in fees from last year.
As a footnote, it seems club has done very well from government schemes and insurance layouts and there has been no major impact on club finances.
Only downside to whole experience apart from no golf is caterers have thrown in the towel and found pastures new.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 4, 2021)

Just had excellent news from club re membership renewals - following renewals completion on 1st April.  Seems like the membership is generally content with the club in how we have handled the pandemic closures and ’rebate/compensation’ - which as it happens was nothing for the ‘over winter’ period  - we got some for the summer lockdown closure.

Plus lots of discussion (not all 100% positive) about the course tree and undergrowth clearance work done during the lockdowns seems to have had no impact on renewals.  Only 20 out of 635 members did not renew and the majority of these were relocations or life changes - plus the 20 have largely been replaced by conversions from other categories of memberships.

So Membership is full with a waiting list - and club’s financial situation seems solid looking ahead...all being well.


----------



## Swango1980 (May 4, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just had excellent news from club re membership renewals - following renewals completion on 1st April.  Seems like the membership is generally content with the club in how we have handled the pandemic closures and ’rebate/compensation’ - which as it happens was nothing for the ‘over winter’ period  - we got some for the summer lockdown closure.

Plus lots of discussion (not all 100% positive) about the course tree and undergrowth clearance work done during the lockdowns seems to have had no impact on renewals.  Only 20 out of 635 members did not renew and the majority of these were relocations or life changes - plus the 20 have largely been replaced by conversions from other categories of memberships.

So Membership is full with a waiting list - and club’s financial situation seems solid looking ahead...all being well.
		
Click to expand...

I envy you

Whereas I paid my £225 on 15th December for a 3.5month membership. Got 2 rounds in, lockdown happened and then my membership ended 2 or 3 days after lockdown ceased. No refund. I'm happy the club got an extra £450 from me and my mate, I hope they use it well.


----------



## rosecott (May 4, 2021)

There is an unsubstantiated report of one of our members taking the club (proprietary) to court and winning the right to have the fees he paid for the closure periods reimbursed.


----------



## malek988 (May 8, 2021)

My previous club, told us we couldnt pay by DD anymore and made everyone pay up for the years membership up front (May Last year) . I was lucky to be on a £300 1st year sapecial. DD for this year also wasnt an option.


----------

